# Original 15J Sturmanskie



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have just received this 15j original Sturmanskie from Ukraine,it was relatively cheap because it did not have its original crown or center seconds hand,luckily i had a center seconds hand that would fit and very luckily,and rarely now,there was a non original Pobeda with correct crown on e.bay in the same week which,also arrived ,so i have swapped the items over.

The group shot is of two original 15j hacking Sturmanskies and an original non hacking Pobeda. The Sturmanskies would have been issued on completion of training at Soviet flight schools,Gagarin[Orionburg] would have received one.The experts think that Gagarin would have been wearing a 17j version,i have included a picture of a sportyvnie i use for spares to show how easy it would be to create a 17j,[and a large profit] by simply swapping the dial from the Sturmanskie onto the Sportyvnie,it alresdy has the correct hands for the job, i have never been that convinced about the 17j Sturmanskie idea though.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A great history to these pieces Russ, well done on having 2 !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Russ, I must get myself an early Sturmanskie sometime :yes:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks,Jason and Mach,good luck on your search Mach.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

